# question sur l'app djay



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai l'appli djay pour la musique et j'aimerai à la fois passer un titre sur les enceintes 
et écouter ma prochaine selection dans un casque?
Je précise j'ai un mac book pro


----------



## naas (13 Octobre 2011)

humm pas possible je crois sauf à acheter une accessoire
http://www.algoriddim.com/djay-iphone/accessories/dj-cable


----------

